# Party Pranks?



## suicidal zombie (Sep 29, 2009)

Does anyone any good ideas for party pranks? I don't mean going out on the street and pranking peoples houses or anything, just some scare-type pranks to play on party guests! I have motion activated spiders/zombies/skeletons, but they only work on a person once!

I was thinking along the lines of hosting a seance, and having sort of pre-rigged 'phenomena' happening during it. Anyone tried anything like this or similar before, and does it actually work!?


----------



## not2scary (Sep 25, 2009)

Have a small speaker set up in the bathroom (hidden). In the next room, have someone saying insults into a microphone. When someone goes in the bathroom, the person talking into the microphone sneaks into the next room.

Say things like:
You might want to change costumes, that one's kinda stupid.
How about a courtesy flush?
Do you really need to use so much toilet paper? Sheesh!
Your feet stink!
I really like your mask. Oh, that's not a mask? Sorry.
etc.


----------



## not2scary (Sep 25, 2009)

You could also put the speaker behind the shower curtain. When someone opens the curtain, have the tub filled with red water and a fake human body floating upside down. Maybe with a knife in it's back?


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

We've booby trapped our bathroom the last 3 years or so, and it has been a huge hit. I'm a geek-engineer and love doing these types of projects.

Our downstairs bathroom that or guest use is the typical half bath. But opposite the entry door, there is a small closet with a bi-fold door. So I made a switch to detect when it is opened more than about 3-4 inches.

When the trap is "set", a 25 watt red light is on the floor and is on. A sheet of white cheese cloth it attached at the front of the closet over the bi fold door, and pinned to the back of the closet down near the floor. A small fan also sits on the floor, on low aimed up at the cloth that goes from top front of the closet, to the bottom back of the closet. So what you see if you peek in without opening the door much, is a white cloth, illuminated in red light, moving slowly in the breeze.

Behind the cloth is a severed head prop I made years ago. I filled a freddy mask with expanding foam (Freddy's head is BIG!) and burned it a bit painted it, added "guts hanging out of the bottom etc. This head hangs behind the cloth at eye level. 2 of those cheapy mini strobes are also behind the cloth on the inside of the door frame, pointing at the head. And last few years, there was a truck horn in there. This year I'll be replacing the horn with a fire alarm, you know those school/office building kinds in the wall. tiny red thing s you wonder how they can make such a loud noise.

So open the door and you can probably guess what happens. The red light goes off, the strobes and horn come on. And there is a big capacitor across the coil of the relay so that even if you quickly shut the door, the horn stays on maybe 3 more seconds. Its the old linen screen, shift light from the front to the back trick.

We have scared some people SO bad with that. And what is funny is that every one who knows about the trap keeps quiet and simply cannot wait for a "newbie" to go in the bathroom. Of course the whole house can hear the horn and busts out laughing every time someone gets bagged.

The other thing is that after the blackout even, the only light in the bathroom are 2 flicker flame bulbs in the sconces and an 18" blacklight tube across the back of the sink. It is usually the women who want to do something in front of the mirror and open that closet door trying to get more light to see.

I'll have to make a quick video of that trap once I get it all set up. It is really great...


----------



## suicidal zombie (Sep 29, 2009)

johnshenry....that sounds hilarious!! If I had the know-how, I would definitely do that. Can't wait to see the video!

not2scary...the body in the bath tub sounds like a great idea, that I could actually do. I have a sound/motion activated reaper that I could use the parts from, and put behind the shower curtain (don't have a mic or karaoke machine). I'm replacing all the light bulbs in the house with blacklights, or red-tinted bulbs anyway, so the effect could be quite good, especially if the shower curtain isn't drawn, but the sound draws attention the the bath-tub scene.


----------



## crimsonqueen63 (Jul 12, 2008)

best prank we ever did was at one of our halloween parties......we had one of those '' rat squirming in a rat trap '' props. omg...too funny. one guest was so drunk she went up to my brother in law and said '' i know you need to set traps in the country but there is a poor rat suffering in the bathroom '' too funny....we just couldnt stop laughing.


----------



## not2scary (Sep 25, 2009)

Crimsonqueen63 - Great story about the rat! I love it. 

Suicidal Zombie - The nice thing about the body floating face-down in the bathtub is that when most people go in the bathroom and close the door, they'll peek behind the shower curtain to make sure nobody's hiding behind it. 

Even without sound effects, it could shock the heck out of people.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't know if this qualifies, but I've always hidden a portable cd on battery power with some mini speakers in the air vent - crying woman, creepy laughing, etc... but set low enough that you don't hear it until AFTER you close the door. The acoustics of the bathroom bounce the sound around so you have NO idea where it's coming from and every person that's gone in there have said it freaked them out.

It being in the vent also means no one can disconnect it if they DO figure it out - unless they have a ladder and screwdriver handy.


----------



## not2scary (Sep 25, 2009)

THAT'S an awesome prank! Great idea!


----------

